# Williams College Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Officer/Visitor Greeter (Temporary)
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/17/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301464

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Temporary

*Opening Details: *

The Williams College Museum of Art (WCMA) is pleased to announce an opening for a part-time, 18 hours per week, temporary Museum Security Officer/Visitor Services. The principal duties include providing security for museum property and safety for its visitors during open hours. Schedule will vary and include weekends, holidays and occasional evening hours for special events.

*Responsibilities: *

Follow established procedures for the opening and closing of the building
Assist in the operation of the security desk, including answering visitor questions, handling access, and responding to alarms
Escort staff visitors
Receive and secure deliveries
Participate in staff training
Attend departmental meetings
Occasional other duties as assigned
*Qualifications: *

Ability to work as part of a team, as well as without immediate supervision
Able to engage museum visitors when they have questions or suggestions
Ability to stand and concentrate for extended periods of time
Comfortable using technology and computer software
Prior security experience a plus, but not required
Review of resumes will begin immediately, and continue until the position is filled.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Danielle Gonzalez
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

